

Washington Post has been hacked Again by SEA (syrian electronic army) - cekanoni
https://thehacktimes.com/washington-post-has-been-hacked-by-sea/

======
higherpurpose
Washington Post, the major news site that still doesn't use HTTPS encryption.

~~~
cekanoni
hilarious . . . no wonder they been hacked for 2nd time as public knows

